
Hypocrisy is not the worst thing on earth - hirundo
https://unherd.com/2020/09/hypocrisy-is-not-the-worst-thing-on-earth/
======
chub500
I disagree with this. If a leftist didn't push so hard for the moral high
ground in race relations, in immigration, in fiscal policy, in foreign policy
it would be much less relevant to point out hypocricy. A mistake is a mistake,
but many times hypocrites go beyond 'mistakes' into complete logical
inconsistency. We don't want inconsistent policies because they simply don't
work.

